
Show HN: Cellars.NYC – Save NYC restaurants by buying their wine - philip1209
https://cellars.nyc/
======
idontevengohere
Heads up, if you click "About" and then "View Map" you get "TypeError: Cannot
read property 'substring' of undefined Nuxt.js"!

~~~
philip1209
Hmm, I'll check it out. Thanks!

The site is open-source, by the way:
[https://github.com/contraptionco/cellarsnyc](https://github.com/contraptionco/cellarsnyc)

------
staticautomatic
Neat idea.

